# Anybody ever find Dragonfly nymphs in their tank?



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

??

I found one of these in my 65 gal heavily planted tank, and later found another when redoing a 20 gal planted tank.

The googlenet is telling me it's a dragonfly nymph, but I guess I'm not 100% sure of that.

I currently have one in quarantine, guess I have a new pet. It's basically the ugliest creature I've ever seen. If you look between it's two rear legs you can see what looks to be where it's wings will originate from.

Anyone else ever see these in their tanks? I'm assuming it came on a plant at some point. Too weird.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I found a dead one once in a planted tank a long long time ago when I was vacuuming the gravel. Had no idea what it was and it scared the heck out of me at first lol. I haven't had any since then thankfully .


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

For sure a dragonfly nymph. looks like a nice one too! How big/ long?

dragonflies and damselflies mate near water, and then the female makes a point of inserting her eggs into the protection of young or soft growing plants. 

It doesn't happen all the time, but is not an uncommon event to have one or two show up in a fish tank. good to have caught it now, before It got a hold of any of your fish.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Actually - between the two of them I estimate I lost about ten CRS, many CRS babies, countless RCS, and 8 tiger shrimp. Oh and if I'm not mistaken a couple otos. 

The one I have in captivity is about 5/8's of an inch long. Sort of the same size as a wasp or yellowjacket.


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

Two of my tanks currently have damselfly nymphs. I have managed to catch a few, but I am sure there are still some hiding among the plants. I have read that Blue Gouramis are well known for eating hydras. Do you think a Blue Gourami or a Paradise Fish will eradicate the damselfly nymphs for me? They are two of my favourite fish. I currently have neither of them. But I can use the damselfly nymphs as an excuse to get either (or both) of my favourite fish.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I would imagine that the nymph is eradicating your tank of shrimp. I doubt it has had much to do with your ottos, I'd expect it to be more predacious on fish when it gets larger, though I could stand corrected.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I think you might have lost more than that. These guys are vouratious and can take on a fish bigger than it's own size.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Not to mention small snails, shell and all.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Live plants seem to be dangerous business! I'm sorry for your large loss. 
I'd agree, it's definitely a nymph. Not sure if it's damsel or dragon, though. Make sure you have it quarantined well, I did a quick web search and someone somehow managed to release it back into the tank...


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

its a dragonfly nymph. damselfly nymphs have three flat tail gill appendages.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Well it's molted, here is a shot of it's 'skin'.










I assume it's eating enough if it's grown sufficiently to molt. I didn't get a good shot of the 'after' but it was translucent white colour. One day later and it's turning dark again.

It's in a new home now:










Anyone have any food suggestions for this guy?!


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

It's eventually going to turn into a flying critter that will buzz around your house. I don't think raising it to maturity is a good idea.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee I love dragonflys and damsels.. I love their larva even more. X) I am sorry about your losses thou. That really really sucks.

I've never had them in my tank since I don't do a lot of collecting or additions that often but I have heard of people dealing with them a lot.


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

What is the most efficient way of getting them out of the tanks? Is sending in a Blue Gourami or Paradise Fish a viable way of eradicating damselfly nymphs? I am very eager to know because I have been planning to migrate my livebearer colony to a bigger tank over the holidays, but that tank currently has damselfly nymphs. My livebearer adults are not baby eaters. It would be a huge piss-off if the baby fish are instead lost to those damselfly nymphs.


----------

